# fishing areas on nebo loop road



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

So I'm going camping this weekend for a family get together and we're staying at the Ponderosa campground off of the Nebo Loop road. There is apparently a creek that runs through the area (salt creek) and farther up the road is the Payson Lakes area. I'm wondering if any of you guys have ever fished in this area and have any reccomendations. I'm going to be fishing with a 9 and 7 year old so it can't be too hard of a hike or anything. But any advice is good. Thanks!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Drive right up to any of the 3 Payson Lakes and fish from shore with just about anything...worms, power bait, spinners, flies, etc. The highest, biggest lake is the most popular (Big East) and has a nice dam that usually produces well, then scoot over into the trees on that same side when it gets too hot. Both lower lakes usually produce well and provide more elbow room at times, but the last time I was up there (a couple weeks ago) the middle lake was way too high to fish. GL


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks!
I appreciate the help


----------

